# Godric tummy ache.



## Amandarose531 (Aug 9, 2010)

This might be in the wrong place so feel free to move it if need be, just a quick question.

G has had HORRIBLE gas lately, like the last day or so. And it's not just passing gas, I think he's actually burping more than anything and - it smells like foul eggs. 

Is this something I should maybe change him up on his diet about? Add yogurt maybe?

I did drop half of a deviled egg on the floor Wednesday that he devoured before I registered what happened. That wouldn't still be making him burp on Saturday would it?

He's acting fine other than that, just a horrendous odor whenever he burps but he doesn't seem to mind the smell.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

LOL oh gross! I have no idea what could be causing it, other than he got ahold of some food. But I wouldn't guess an egg from Wednesday would still be making him belch/fart now, so, he probably got something else, maybe even out in the yard...you may just have to wait it out


----------



## Amandarose531 (Aug 9, 2010)

Kristi, i'm scared. I know what comes out of his butt when he's feeling under the weather.....

OH said, "Well, at least you're home all day with him instead of me" oh jeez thanks!


----------



## Amandarose531 (Aug 9, 2010)

And not a moment too soon.

Good thing today is mop day.


----------

